# did i make something wrong ?



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I installed a diy co2 system 21 hours later and there is still no bubbles...It's a sugar yeast method...I put 1/2 tsp of yeast with 2 cups of sugar...i filled half of the bottle ( 2 liters) with water...what's the problem ? For the moment i just put an airstone at the end of the hose...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you should fill it to the part where it starts getting smaller. the reason it isnt bubbling is cause you probabally didnt use warm water. it should start bubbling within the next few days


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think this thread gets better answers alsewhere... Therefore:

*_Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum_*


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey now!

You have to be patient with DIY CO2 injection. I use it in my tanks.

After you add the yeast, sugar, baking soda and water you shake them all up, cap the bottle and then let it sit. The yeast takes some time to activate. Wait a day.

Within 24 hrs you should be seeing bubbles, but remember to be patient, I had to wait two days once..

Sometimes it can take longer for the CO2 pressure to build up. If your airstone is in the bottom of a large tank then there is a lot of water pressure pushing down on the line and the CO2 might not have enough pressure to push back. I had to put the output line from the bottle near the top of my tank to get any CO2 to appear at all.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I believe that you did not dissoplve the sugar into the water(?)Am i right?

If so make new mixure and first dissolve the sugar into the water and then put the yeast into the bottle.


----------

